# GE Silicone II - Fatal mistake?



## TheKinkajou (Nov 29, 2014)

Well I am currently setting up another tank and I redid all the seams and attached a rock background with GE Silicone II. Only just now did I read the label and it says not for aquariums and also it says something like 7 years mold free.

Is this game over? Did I really just waste all my time just to kill anything I put in that tank now?

If this is the case, I might just quit forever. I can't continue to waste so much of my time and money if I'm just going to be killing everything anyway. Unbelievable idiocy. There are no words to describe how angry, frustrated, disappointed, and depressed I am about this.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

My google searching says game over.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Which GE Silicone II product did you use, the window/door or the bath/kitchen?


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

i would not continue with this tank as it is now. the silicone holds some anti mold stuff... its not healthy for your plants and fish. there is a reason there are special aquarium silicones.

you can see this as learning money  in my life *** spend allot of it hehe. start reading instructions before you do anything  it helps  hehe sorry i just had to 

just take it all down and redo everything with the right silicone. it happens. expensive mistake but dont let it get you down.

good luck!


----------



## TheKinkajou (Nov 29, 2014)

It was the bath/kitchen one, which seems to definitely be the wrong product.

I had started to try to pull it apart this morning, but there was just no way. I would end up doing more damage than good trying to get it off. I ended up going to Petco and bought a tube of their aquarium silicone ($11 for 3 oz!!). I went over the GE II on the corners of the tank, and then I just completely sealed around the edges of the background (Universal Rocks flexible background). I'm hoping that will minimize exposure enough.

I'm going to let it all cure for 2-3 days before cycling the tank. I figure I'll just go buy a bunch of cheap guppies or feeder fish to test it out. This is my hail Mary pass. If I don't score a TD here I won't get another shot at it.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Some silicones do not adhere to others. If this is the case with this combination of silicones, your "fix" won't do any good. wortel87 gave you the best advice. If you decide to quit forever and pass the tank to others, make sure to inform them of the situation.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

you shouldnt "pull" it apart. you should use a razer blade to cut the panels out. then scrape it of using the razer. after that use acetone to remove the remaining silicone and degrease the edges. then reglue the tank using the right silicone. you probably wont be able to get the background out in one piece so you probably have to get a new one or not thats your choice.

Just do it the right way. you just spend money on silicone and put in on top of the other... reglueing a tank doesnt cost allot. throwing away a tube and having to buy another one is what makes it expensive. youve already thrown away 2 tubes.

stop creating problems and fix it how its supposed to be fixed!

just do it and thank yourself later once you see "healthy" fish swimming in your tank.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear your story, I know you must be so frustrated. You must be passionate enough about the hobby though, to go through the trouble to install the background. Don't give up on it! Consider it a setback, we've all had those. Let it sit for a while, let the frustration fizzle out, and start again.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Just for reference:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/silicone_pt1.php


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

fmueller said:


> Just for reference:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/silicone_pt1.php


Good article.

I needed to re-seal a tank, but went to purchase Perfecto Aquarium Silicone online.


----------



## TheKinkajou (Nov 29, 2014)

fmueller said:


> Just for reference:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/silicone_pt1.php


Excellent. Wish I had seen that before I started the project.

A quick update. It looks like I might be okay. I let all the silicone cure for a few days before filling the tank with water. I had a large bacteria bloom that finally cleared up and about 15 feeder fish are have been residing in the tank for a few days. Might move my Leleupi over tonight. Though, do you think the Leleupi will eat himself stupid feasting on the feeders?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad to hear your hard work will not go down the drain !!!!


----------



## TheKinkajou (Nov 29, 2014)

Just another quick update.

It seems all will be fine now. I lost a Calvus that I've had since '05, but otherwise all other fish are still alive and doing well.. Except I'm down to only one feeder fish remaining, as most of them were consumed by the cichlids..


----------

